# Niagara Falls, Ontario and Local Area



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I am interested in knowing if anyone on the board plows in the Niagara Falls/St.Catharines/NOTL area besides me. I would be interested in knowing someone to kinda have each others back during the season in case of equipment failure etc. We all know its bound to happen sooner or later so it would be nice if we could count on the other to handle the other's locations if it became necessary....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

BUMP! Am I all alone again this year?


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

Buffalo here..... But I ain't gonna cross the bridge


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh nice guy!!!    Seems to me we sent a whole lot of volunteers over when Buffalo got buried a few years back....


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

lol... You get 7 feet I'll cross the bridge


----------



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

*Niagara*

Hey;

I'm in the falls, give me a call or email. lets chat.

-dean


----------

